# Scalextric



## baker (May 13, 2002)

Why has Scalextric decided to create a new track format "sport" It is not compatible with the track that has been arround for years and now I wont be able to extend my collection any more. :'( :'(


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

All is not lost 

Click on the link and type 'converter' in the keyword search:

http://www.scalextric.com/web_pg/catprd ... rch&pt=all

;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Connect your Scalextric to your PC for interactive race management ;D ;D


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

That has just made my day!

yee haa ;D


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Just found my track in the loft

can you get a TT for it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You can! ;D I was at Abt UK HQ yesterday and they sell DTM tourers ;D

I think Dave at the TTShop (01234 300091) maybe able to source them as well


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I have a black ABT TT it is made by NINCO. It looks great!


----------



## baker (May 13, 2002)

I think everyone should dig out their scalextric from the loft and send it to me. ;D

Thanks


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I think everyone should dig out their scalextric from the loft and send it to me. Â ;D
> 
> Thanks


Sore point, went up into my mums loft a few weeks back looking for mine, and my scum bag brother nicked it just b4 xmas to give to his kid as a present, cheap skate bas**rd. We bought it between us when we were kids, If we have to split it I want the left hand lane, the Escort Mexico and the Red Mini Cooper.

Never had the space to leave it left up.

Did anyone take toys into school on the last day b4 summer ?

There was always one kid ( normally the smallest ) who brought in the BIGGEST Scalextric box and took 3 hours to set up played for 20 mins and another 3 hours to dismantle.

And no it wasn't me. ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Anybody been to that place (can't remember the name but its a really crappy sea side town probably bournemouth or summat) on the south coast that has the giant 8 lane indoor track (they sold TT's).

You drive in pairs and switch every couple of mins on a whistle. One drives one runs around putting the cars back on the track. The track is something silly like 70metres (or feet) long!

Mental - we did it as team building exercise

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Best thing i did with scalextric was....

1. Get a MG Metro from my Austin Rover Challenge kit.

2. Strip it bear.

3. Add a cog axle from the other car to the one you have in your hand.

4. Cut the rear axle in half.

5. Get the motor out of the other MG car and rig it up so you have one motor running one back wheel and the other running the other wheel.

6. re-assemble car making it look standard.

6. Lay track to go up and down the stairs.

7. Wipe the floor with everybody who challenged you!!!

It gave me the fastest scaleextric car i ever saw!!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We made "mad max" cars from a mexico and cooper. We Araldited thin metal rods to the cars bonnets and roofs. As you accelerated towards another car you could flip it off the track ;D


----------

